# The Best of Miami and the Beaches!



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Brickell Financial District*

*Aerial of South Brickell Financial District District (1450 Brickell, Four Seasons, and Infinity)*









*Infinity at Brickell Condominiums (630 feet)*









*1450 Brickell and the Four Seasons Hotel and Tower (508 and 789 feet) from Brickell Avenue*









*Jade on Brickell Bay (528 feet) from Brickell Key and the Four Seasons Hotel and Tower (789 feet) *









*Brickell Avenue from Roof of 1450 Brickell looking North with Espirito Santo on the right (487 feet)*









*Another Aerial of the South Brickell Financial District*









*Aerial of the Four Seasons Hotel and Tower (789 feet). This is currently the tallest building in Florida and as high up as you can live. To the right is Infinity at Brickell (630)*









*Aerial of the Four Seasons looking North to the CBD. The two vertical lines of indentations reaching upward to the top of the tower are the balconies of individual condominiums.*









*Brickell Avenue from the Walkway of the Palace *









*South Brickell Financial District from Hobie Island*









*Aerial of South Brickell Financial District with South Beach Beyond*


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

nedolessej197 said:


> beautiful


This is only the beginning of the thread, and it's going to take a while to build because I'm organizing everything into sections and identifying everything.

*Brickell Financial District (cont'd)*

*The Four Seasons Hotel and Tower from Brickell Avenue*









*1450 Brickell, Infinity Condominiums, and the Four Seasons from the Rickenbacker Causeway*









*South Miami Avenue from the Roof of the Miami Tower*









*1450 Brickell Avenue Under Construction*









*MIAMI - JULY 22: JPMorgan Chase is leaving its home at One Biscayne Tower in downtown Miami to expand into the newly-built office building 1450 Brickell on July 22, 2010 in Miami. 
*









*Brickell Financial District from the Rickenbacker Causeway*









*Brickell Bay Walk in Front of Jade Condominiums*









*Jade Condominiums on Brickell Bay Drive (528 feet)*









*Jade on Brickell Bay from the Four Seasons*









*Jade on Brickell Bay from the Rickenbacker Causeway*









*South Brickell Financial District from the Air*


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

I love this city!!! You're doing a ery nice job!!!
waiting for new pics!!!


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful!

I hope that Bank of Santander builds the skyscraper here that they were considering.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool shots.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Brickell Financial District (Cont'd)*

*Aerial of Brickell Avenue looking North toward the Central Business District*









*Aerial of Brickell Avenue Skyscrapers and Brickell Key*









*Aerial of Brickell Financial District looking South*









*Brickell Financial Center from Brickell Avenue*









*Brickell Financial Center from Metromover Station*









*Looking North on Brickell Avenue with Plaza at Brickell on the Right*









*Plaza at Brickell (north tower 610 feet)*









*Plaza at Brickell (both towers)*









*Brickell Avenue looking north with Avenue Condominiums (495 feet) on the left*









*Avenue Condominium Tower*









*Brickell Avenue from the Miami Tower*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

RobertWalpole said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I hope that Bank of Santander builds the skyscraper here that they were considering.


Thanks, guys! Yes, Bank of Santander is still planning to build it at 840 feet. You can see where it's going to go in many of the pictures, particularly the one of the Four Seasons from the air. Many more pics to come!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Miami, QuantumX  and thanks for those


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Miami, QuantumX  and thanks for those


Thanks, Christos! This time, I decided to consolidate all my best photos into one comprehensive, short thread, but still have a lot of work to do on it because I'm also identifying everything this time so that you know what everything is as well as where it is in the city in relationship to everything else. I still have the Central Business District to go as well as the Beaches, among other things. 

*Brickell Financial District (Cont'd)*

*Brickell Avenue from the Miami River Bridge*









*North Brickell Financial District from Brickell Key with Bank of America on the left*









*Hotel Viceroy/Icon Brickell from Brickell Avenue*









*Icon Brickell/Hotel Viceroy from across the Miami River*









*Icon Brickell North Tower from Brickell Key (586 feet) *









*Hotel Viceroy from the Roof of the Miami Tower with Key Biscayne Beyond*









*The View from Club 50 at Hotel Viceroy with Brickell Key and South Beach Beyond*









*The View from Club 50 at Hotel Viceroy with 500 Brickell, Brickell on the River South, Brickell on the river North, and the Riverfront Community Beyond *









*Aerial of Brickell Key with Icon Brickell/Hotel Viceroy Beyond and the CBD across the Miami River to the right*









*Aerial of Icon Brickell at the Mouth of the Miami River*









*Brickell Avenue from the Roof of the Miami Tower*









*Brickell Avenue from the roof of the Wells Fargo Center under construction*


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great architecture!


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

QuantumX said:


> Thanks, guys! Yes, Bank of Santander is still planning to build it at 840 feet. You can see where it's going to go in many of the pictures, particularly the one of the Four Seasons from the air. Many more pics to come!:cheers:


Thanks. Can you post the latest rendering of the proposed Santander tower and the latest news article?

Do you have any photos of topless babes in thongs on South Beach?


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

^^

there are more appropreiate places to search for that type of content.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Nightsky said:


> Great architecture!


Thanks, Nightsky!

*Central Business District*

*Freedom Tower*









*The Performing Arts Center*









*MIAMI - MARCH 20: The merger of Wells Fargo and Wachovia bank charters was completed on March 20, 2010 in Miami and this formally dissolved Wachovia (Miami tower pictured) as a separate entity. * 









*MIAMI - JANUARY 11: One of Miami's most well known downtown high rises has received a new name : The Bank of America Tower at International Place was renamed "Miami Tower," January 11, 2010 in Miami. * 









*Miami International Book Fair* 









*Wachovia (764 feet) * 









*Miami International Book Fair* 









*The Riverfront Community from Brickell Village*


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Among the many great things that Miami offers, is beautiful Latinas with big, curvy butts. I love Miami! ( )( )


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

QuantumX said:


> Thanks, Christos! This time, I decided to consolidate all my best photos into one comprehensive, short thread, but still have a lot of work to do on it because I'm also identifying everything this time so that you know what everything is as well as where it is in the city in relationship to everything else. I still have the Central Business District to go as well as the Beaches, among other things.


Keep it up QuantumX  its a really nice thread...


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Keep it up QuantumX  its a really nice thread...


Thanks, Christos! Here is more of the CBD. 

*Central Business District (Cont'd)*

*Forward of Wachovia is the new Wells Fargo Center. To the right of that is Epic Hotel and Residences* 









*MIAMI - JULY 2: Wells Fargo & Co. signed a 20-year lease at the brand new, Met2 Financial Center, a 750,000-square-foot downtown office tower, July 2, 2010 in Miami. *









*Downtown Miami* 









*Aerial of the Miami Tower, formerly Bank of America Regional Headquarters, with Everglades on the Bay at the top left and 50 Biscayne at the top right* 









*Two shots from the Roof of the Miami Tower*


















* Three shots down NE 2nd Avenue, a continuation of Brickell Avenue in the CBD.* 



























*Miami International Book Fair*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Central Business District (Cont'd)*

*The Wells Fargo Center (647 feet) from the Roof of the Miami Tower* 









*Wachovia/Wells Fargo (764 feet) from Biscayne Boulevard looking Northwest* 









*Wachovia/Wells Fargo (764 feet) from Biscayne Boulevard looking Southwest* 









*Everglades on the Bay (535 feet) * 

















*Wells Fargo Center Under Construction and Epic Hotel and Residences* 









*Wells Fargo Center in the Clouds* 









*Wells Fargo Center with Mariott Hotel on the left* 









*Wachovia between 50 Biscayne and Sun Trust* 









*Biscayne Blvd Downtown*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Central Business District (cont'd)*

*Bayside Marketplace (two shots)* 


















*The Riverfront Community* 









*NE 2nd Avenue and some street* 









*Well Fargo Center and Marriott Marquis Hotel (left side) with Epic Hotel and Residences between the two and Icon Brickell Condominiums across the Miami River* 









*NE 2nd Avenue and some other street* 









*The Central Business District from Brickell Key*









*Government Center*









*Miami International Book Fair (11/15/2009)*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Central Business District (cont'd)*

*Wachovia/Wells Fargo*









*Wells Fargo Center*









*The Miami Tower* 









*Biscayne Boulevard from the Roof of the Wells Fargo Center Under Construction *









*Aerial of the Wells Fargo Center* 









*I-95 Exit Ramps from the Roof of Wells Fargo*









*Wachovia/Wells Fargo from the Roof of Wells Fargo Center Under Construction* 









*The Miami Tower*









*The Roof of the Miami Tower and Beyond* 









*Miami Beach from the Roof of the Miami Tower*









*Government Center from the Roof of the Miami Tower*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*The Biscayne Wall *

*The View from the Roof of the Miami Tower*









*Marina Blue (615), 900 Biscayne (649), Ten Museum Park (528), and the Marquis (708 feet)*









*900 Biscayne*









*The Wall*









*Marina Blue*









*The Views from Marina Blue (56th floor)*

*Looking Up Biscayne Boulevard toward the North End of the Miami Skyline*









*South Beach and the Port of Miami*









*American Airlines Arena and Bayside Marketplace*









*Bayfront Park and the CBD*









*Freedom Tower*









*The CBD and Brickell Financial District from Marina Blue (56th Floor)*









*900 Biscayne from Behind*









*Marina Blue and 900 Biscayne*









* 900 Biscayne, Ten Museum Park, and the Marquis. * 









*The Marquis*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*The Biscayne Wall (cont'd) *

*The Biscayne Wall from the Port of Miami Bridge with the American American Airlines Arena in the foreground on the left, home of the Miami Heat*









*The Marquis from Behind*









*900 Biscayne and Marina Blue from Behind*









*Ten Museum Park and the Marquis*









*The Marquis and Ten Museum Park from Behind*










DSCN2752 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

*The Biscayne Wall looking North on Biscayne Boulevard*









*The Biscayne Wall looking South on Biscayne Boulevard*


















*From Metromover in front of the Miami Herald*

DSCN0147 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

italiano_pellicano said:


> very nice


Thank you Italiano Pellicano! And now we move to...... Miami Beach!

*MIAMI BEACH*

*Aerial of Mid Miami Beach with Sunny Isles Beach and Beyond

The American Riviera!*

DSCN0880 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

*Aerial of South Pointe looking east toward the Atlantic Ocean*

DSC_0507 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

*Aerial of all of Miami Beach*









*Parasailing over South Beach
*









*Close-up of Parasailors *









*Flying over South Beach with the Miami Skyline Beyond *

DSCN2165 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

*South Beach from out over the Atlantic Ocean and the Miami Skyline Beyond*

DSCN0882 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*MIAMI BEACH (cont'd)*

*Above Lincoln Road*









*Strolling along Lincoln Road*



























*South Pointe looking North*









*The Beach in Front of the Satei Hotel and Residences*









*South Beach Waverunners*









*The Bayside of South Beach*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*MIAMI BEACH (cont'd) *


*The Miami International Boat Show **Feb. 11, 2010*









*Above South Beach with the Miami Skyline Beyond*










*Collins Avenue & 9th Street*









*Flying Above South Pointe *









*Two more shots from Lincoln Road *


















*Looking down Alton Road*









*Above Lincoln Road*









*Downtown Miami and Cruiseship seen from South Beach*









*Aerial of North Beach featuring the Akoya Condominiums*

DSC_0531 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those aerial photos by you are always very nice, amazing... :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Those aerial photos by you are always very nice, amazing... :cheers:


Thanks, Christos! It all started a little over two years ago because I wasn't seeing the kinds of perspectives of the new Miami skyline I wanted to see after studying skylines and cityscapes as a hobby for well over 30 years. As they say, if you want something done right, you have to do it yourself. 

*MIAMI BEACH (cont'd) *

*Star Island *









*Above South Beach with Star Island, Palm Island, and Hibiscus Island Beyond*









*In Cessna over South Beach *









*In Ultralight over South Beach *









*House on Star Island*









*Ultralighting over South Pointe*









*North Beach Kiteboarder*









*Miami Beach Marina at South Pointe*









*Aerial of Miami Beach Marina*









*North Beach in Front of the Akoya*









*The Miami International Boat Show *

DSC_0528 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*MIAMI BEACH (cont'd)*

*Mid Miami Beach*









*South Pointe looking South to Fisher Island, Virginia Key, and Key Biscayne*

DSC_0616 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

*The Blue and Green Diamond Condominiums at 559 feet the tallest buildings in Miami Beach*









*South Pointe looking East toward the Atlantic Ocean*









*The Fontainebleau Hotel *









*Kiteboarders in North Beach *









*On the beach in North Beach with Sunny Isles Beach Beyond *









*North Beach in front of the Akoya *

DSCN3811 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

*In the Cessna over Bal Harbour with Miami Beach to the South and the Miami Skyline to the West*


----------



## bikegames59 (Oct 1, 2010)

Very orgnized and beautiful architecture


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

bikegames59 said:


> Very orgnized and beautiful architecture


Thanks! Much more is planned for Miami after the market improves.

*Sunny Isles Beach*

*Florida's second largest skyline*


DSC_0546 by Quantum2010, on Flickr
*Two from the Intracostal Waterway Bridge*


















*On the Beach in Front of the Trump Palace (551 feet)*




























DSC_0550 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Good work, Tubbs.

PS: Please post more Latinas with large bums on the beach.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Sunny Isles Beach (Cont'd)*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Sunny Isles Beach (Cont'd)*










*Jade Ocean Condominiums (543 feet) *









*Aqualina Condominiums (550 feet) and Trump Palace (551 feet)*









*Jade Ocean (574 feet) and Jade Beach Condominiums*









T*he Trump Trio (540 feet, I think)*









*Aerial of Collins Avenue in Sunny Isles Beach*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Sunny Isles Beach (Cont'd)*

*Looking South on Collins Avenue* 









*Looking South on the Beach* 









*Looking North on Collins Avenue*









*Looking North on the Beach*









*Looking South from Acqualina*









*One of the Trump Trio reaches for the Sky* 









*Zooming in on Downtown Miami from the Lehman Causeway near Sunny Isles Beach* 









*Hallandale Beach and Hollywood Beach from the Lehman Causeway near Sunny Isles Beach*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*On the Bay*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*On the Bay (Cont'd)*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*On the Bay (Cont'd)*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*On the Bay (Cont'd)*

*Brunch at the Rusty Pelican (That's my aunt's head.)*









*The Flagler Monument (to the railroad baron who brought the railroad to South Florida) * 



























*These guys had to wait for this big cruiseship to move out of the way.* 










*Picnic on a Sandbar (Yup! Those are people walking around on a sandbar in the middle of the Bay)*





































*In the photo below, in the Miami skyline beyond, the 425-feet tall Blue on the Bay to the far right represents the farthest north for which skyscrapers are zoned here in Miami, which is NE 36th street. At least 4 over 500 feet tall were approved for as far north as 31st Street - Onyx2, Ice2, Platinum on the Bay, and the Soleil, but to this date, Paramount at Edgewater Square at 555 feet tall on NE 20th street represents the farthest extent north that Miami has buildings over 500 feet tall.*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*On the Bay (Cont'd)*









































































*Can you believe I did my first aerial shoot in this thing? Wait until you see how it went! Miami Seaplane doesn't fly ultralights anymore, but it was fun going up in an ultralight for the first time. *


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

_*The New Miami Skyline*_

*Four from the Cessna (07/11/2009)*




































*From the FK9 (02/11/2010)*









*From the Rickenbacker Causeway*









*Two from the Ultralight (10/18/2008)* 


















*From the Julia Tuttle Causeway*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

_*The New Miami Skyline (cont'd)*_

*All from the FK9 February 11, 2010 *


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*The New Miami Skyline (cont'd)*

*From the MacArthur Causeway at Dawn*









*From State Road 112 near Miami International Airport*









*From North Bay Village*









*From the MacArthur Causeway in South Beach*









*Two from the 79th Street Causeway*


















*From the Julia Tuttle Causeway in Mid Miami Beach *


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*The New Miami Skyline (cont'd)*

*First Aerial Shoot in the Ultralight (08/10/2008)*









*Actually, it was my very first time in an ultralight!(08/10/2008)*









*And I fly into this!*









*The Cessna and the Ultralight (which Miami Seaplane no longer uses) *









*The Cessna was a little too cramped. *




































*I preferred the FK9 with my door off so that I could move around better and could actually stick the camera outside of the door in midair clear of the cockpit. *

















*From the FK9 (02/11/2010), my all-time favorite shot!*


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

:cheers:

Thanks. Miami is beautiful!!


----------



## fex37 (Oct 29, 2010)

Miami is a really shitty place...Ok, I lied, IT'S FREAKING AWESOME!


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Pastaie (Feb 14, 2009)

Damn what a city. Can't wait to visit !


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

wow. nice...

is the sea water clean?


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Amazing! I love it!


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Pastaie said:


> Damn what a city. Can't wait to visit !





tchelllo said:


> wow. nice...
> 
> is the sea water clean?





Victhor said:


> Amazing! I love it!


Thanks, guys! I don't advise swimming or fishing from the Miami River or the Little River on which I live, but swimming off South Beach is just fine. City officials make sure of that. :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Great and unique pics of Miami. Really enjoy the aerials.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

I can only agree.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Ni3lS said:


> Great and unique pics of Miami. Really enjoy the aerials.





ikops said:


> I can only agree.


Thanks my fellow moderators! I just wasn't seeing the kinds of angles and perspectives of this city I wanted to see after collecting postcards and picture books of other cities for well over 30 years. So I figured if I'm going to see the city captured in a way that does it justice, i was going to have to do it myself.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## felipeskyscraper2 (May 12, 2010)

WoW!!!I just loved that city...I just love that tropical climate


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice photos from Miami, QuantumX :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Awesome, very nice photos from Miami, QuantumX :cheers:


Thanks, Christos! Here are a few more where I fixed the angle. The last one in this set was a pleasant surprise to me with the perspective captured there.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Christmas in Miami!*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Once again amazing photos, QuantumX


Thanks, Christos! I have a sunset helicopter tour planned for next month. I'm just not sure what settings on my Nikon D5000 will work best for something like that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

QuantumX said:


> That is a condominium tower called Met1. See the couple going out for the evening at the bottom of the pic? That is the kind of people pic I like to capture, and it's usually by accident, completely spontaneous.


Thanks, I am going to do some digging regarding prices etc  Love the pic by the way :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks, I am going to do some digging regarding prices etc  Love the pic by the way :cheers:


You are welcome! Downtown Miami is really coming alive these days with a lot of young professionals moving there. Lots of people are jogging and walking their dogs. It has a completely different feel from just a few years ago.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

This is a monumental thread. Great abundance of perfect views, mate. How do you get to so many roofs? Are they all open to visitors? This is usually a big problem in cities with skyscrapers, it's close to impossible to get anywhere, unless they have an observation deck. Anyway, fantastic pictures. I could probably live there if it wasn't so hot all the time. Your pictures reminded me of LA in 1980's movies for some reason.


----------



## joilsongarcia (Nov 15, 2008)

no words to comment this thread - perfect :eek2:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

VelesHomais said:


> This is a monumental thread. Great abundance of perfect views, mate. How do you get to so many roofs? Are they all open to visitors? This is usually a big problem in cities with skyscrapers, it's close to impossible to get anywhere, unless they have an observation deck. Anyway, fantastic pictures. I could probably live there if it wasn't so hot all the time. Your pictures reminded me of LA in 1980's movies for some reason.


Thanks! The pinnacle will be my sunset helicopter shoot next month, if I can pull it off. Can't be sure how it will turn out. Anyway, about the roof top shoots, Club 50 at the top of Hotel Viceroy is open to the public at 5:00 pm on weekends. The have a lot of private parties though, so they are often closed. I happened to get there for night the shoots above on a night after they had just gotten set up for a private party and nobody was there except a couple of guys moving furniture, so I had lots of room to move around and to set up my shots. I was even able to get behind the bar to shoot out of the window between the two Icon Brickell towers toward South Beach because no one was there. I lived in Los Angeles in the 70s and 80s, and Miami does remind me a lot of L.A. in the Club 50 shots and others.

Shooting from the roof of the Miami Tower (the buliding lit up in different colors at night, currently golden yellow) is by appointment only and you have to have connections to do that. I think I was only able to do it because I was one of the photographers working on the book the New Miami the Magic City. I've been up there six times already. I asked the building manager if I could do a night shoot, and as you might have guessed, the answer was "no."

I was able to shoot from the roof of 1450 Brickell while it was under construction because I did some freelance work for the construction company. I have since emailed the new building manager about another shoot from the sky deck, but he seems to be ignoring me. 

The property manager of Marina Blue let me shoot from unit 5608 while it was still under construction. He has since told me there are no more unsold units on that side that he could let me into. 

The shots I took from the top of the Wells Fargo Center I got while the building was still under construction courtesy of Suffolk Construction. I'm very assertive about finding my angles. I'll do whatever I can to get a great angle. :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Here's a good one I forgot to post earlier!:cheers:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't think I've ever posted these here either.
























































The Marquis is truly iconic with its light ladder seen for miles.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Bravo :applause: I love the 1st and 3rd shot the most - stunning !


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

SYDNEY said:


> Bravo :applause: I love the 1st and 3rd shot the most - stunning !


Thanks! It's good to know which shots people love the most because it gives me a better idea of what to post. In this one below, the lighting isn't so great, but it makes for a good people shot and a nice slice of life along the bay walk - aman sitting reading the Sunday paper, a woman taking an afternoon stroll with a cup of coffee, a man walking his dog. In the farground beyond there is a modeling shoot going on.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

One of the most beautiful cities of the world.


----------



## skyscraperhighrise (Jun 10, 2006)

Rdx MG said:


> One of the most beatiful cities of the world.


It sure is.


----------



## Soul_13 (May 10, 2005)

How long it takes to drive from Miami city centre to South Beach??


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Soul_13 said:


> How long it takes to drive from Miami city centre to South Beach??


About 10 minutes.

DSC_0618 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*The A380 lands at MIA!*


DSC_0335 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


DSC_0338 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


DSC_0396 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


DSC_0352 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


DSC_0356 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


DSC_0401 by Quantum2010, on Flickr 


DSC_0361 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


DSC_0408 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


DSC_0412 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## dion1994 (Aug 12, 2011)

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BChild (Nov 22, 2011)

I joined up to comment on this thread - My Partner and I have been having our anual vacation in Miami for maybe 10 years now and I've seen places in your pictures that I've never seen and now want to visit - truely inspirational view of Miami and huge thanks for the insight.

I'm completely blown away by your pictures I'd love to be able to get within a mile of your photo quality and I don't want to dirty your thread but having been inspired we took a nice late afternoon walk (from Bal Harbour to 41st Street and then we carried on along the Julia Tuttle Causeway for a night time shot) We might have ignored a sign or two later  and gave my basic Nikon D40 with out of the box 18-55 lens an opportunity to do something it doesn't do very often - with a $50 tripod purchased earlier in the day.

First Pictures are from waterside where the carriageway splits to Alton road



















The vegitation got in the way a bit...... So decided to wander further up the waterside but not before I captured this










I've travelled in on this road so many times and never even noticed it before -weird

Anyway the next picture was further along towards the main part of the causeway bridge










Next Back right where the 41st street Joins the A1A Collins Av (although its the next road down) looking along the waterway










Sorry if the additions are unwanted in your thread - feel free to ask a Mod to delete them and I won't be upset at all


----------



## barbara1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome pictures, thanks for posting!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the great updates on Miami....:cheers1:


----------



## CiszaNocy (Jun 28, 2011)

wow miami is so nice


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

I love this city!! It's so cool


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

any updates?...


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

Incredible pictures Miami is very beautiful city

I hope one day MIAPOLIS WILL BE A PART OF THE FUTURE MIAMI


----------



## blakeaustin (May 1, 2012)

Great work, this is my favorite thread on skyscrapercity thanks for sharing these awesome pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Is possibly to see more updates into this thread?


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Is possibly to see more updates into this thread?



DSC_0118 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0028 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0098 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0074 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0064 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0102 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0056 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0110 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

Great thread! Awesome pics. I also like the info about buildings enclosed to pictures.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you very much for your updates; are very nice as well :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the awesome updates..


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Not a new tower in the night skyline, but a new way of looking at it! It's absolutely mesmerizing!



> *Miami Herald*
> 
> Posted on Fri, Sep. 21, 2012
> *Miami Tower changes colors instantly with new LED lights*
> ...


This is almost like getting a brand new skyscraper. What skyscraper in the world over 600 feet tall can do this for almost its entire length? These four shots I took Saturday night. 











DSC_1498 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## miamitom (Mar 21, 2005)

*Miami & The Beaches*

*If you'd like to see more ... * *< go here > * Feel free to add photos there from Flickr.
~~miamitom
http://miamitom.com - Photography
http://miamitom.net - Websites
http://miamiandthebeaches.com - Community Photo Blog


----------



## great184 (Oct 7, 2005)

Here's a Miami Time lapse video by yours truly!






Go to 1:08 for downtown timelapses.


----------



## Anderson carioca (Feb 12, 2010)

Miami 10 x 0 Los Angeles!
Considere Miami, Chicago e Boston como algumas das mais belas cidades americanas.
Adoro tanto os belissimo residenciais com suas amplas varandas, que tentamos imitar aqui no brasil, mas raramente com sucesso, como os fantásticos comerciais.
O urbanismo também é bom. Só acho que como uma cidade ensolarada as palmeiras, apesar de lindas, não sejam as árvores mais indicadas para compor o paisagismo nas calçadas...


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Best from 2013 with new Nikon!*


CSC_0362 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0407 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0315 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0264 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0365 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0321 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Departing MIA for New York last June!*


DSC_0004 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0013 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0014 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0010 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Some pretty amazing skyscrapers in Miami :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

CSC_0080 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0152 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0150 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0154 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

hellospank25 said:


> Some pretty amazing skyscrapers in Miami :cheers:


Thank you! Many more are on the way!


CSC_0257 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0254 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0341 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0820 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0797 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0800 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0504 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0345 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Shot of the day August 17, 2013

CSC_0717 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0717 by QuantumX, on Flickr

*This angle from this distance is as big and as dense as I can make the Miami skyline look as it currently stands. And it looks HUGE!*

CSC_0721 by QuantumX, on Flickr

*This is a shot I've attempted a number of times before, but was never able to get the right angle because it goes by so fast up there. For me, this shot was almost like the Holy Grail. *

9621358083_99c70741df_b by QuantumX, on Flickr


*2008*

DSCN0906 by QuantumX, on Flickr

*2013*

CSC_0729 by QuantumX, on Flickr

*It's very difficult to get a building to fit the full frame of a photo from top to bottom when you're flying through the air. *

DSC_0533 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0536 by QuantumX, on Flickr

*Through the Miami River Canyon!*

CSC_0742 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0560 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

DSC_0539 by QuantumX, on Flickr

I look at this first shot here and I see it packed with skyscrapers in two years. 

DSC_0491 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0508 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0541 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0542 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0718 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

DSC_0607 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0645 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0709 by QuantumX, on Flickr

I keep seeing One Bayfront Plaza in these two shots!

CSC_0695 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0712 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9589893365/]







[/url]
DSC_0551 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0518 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0572 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0766 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0502 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0692 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0503 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0765 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0574 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

DSC_0852 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0858 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

DSC_0108 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0115 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0110 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0117 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0126 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0128 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

DSC_0092 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0081 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

CSC_0164 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0160 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0163 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0162 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0161 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

DSC_0009 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0012 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0152 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

DSC_0065 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0136 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0135 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0137 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0140 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0143 by QuantumX, on Flickr


DSC_0138 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

From Four Seasons 44th floor!



From Four Seasons 66th floor!


From Four Seasons 44th floor living room (Did a little bit of work for them today).


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Cerises (Apr 17, 2005)

^Nice condo. Stunning views.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Brickell House*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Millecento*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

mb92 said:


> Wonderful pictures. :applause:





christos-greece said:


> As always very nice updates from Miami


Thanks, guys! I bought myself a thousand dollar lens for Christmas. It goes from 18-300 mm. This way, I don't have to be switching lens in midair.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## FFMHH (Jan 11, 2014)

Awesome pics! God how i`d love to visit those southern areas of the USA, especially Miami, L.A. and San Francisco..


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Ste (Sep 11, 2002)

Cool thread!

I'm over in Miami in October, staying at the Mondrian South Beach Hotel.

Any recomendations or tips?!


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Ste said:


> Cool thread!
> 
> I'm over in Miami in October, staying at the Mondrian South Beach Hotel.
> 
> Any recomendations or tips?!


Thanks, but I'm sorry I don't go over to South Beach much since I moved off way back in 1999, but you definitelhy have to take a stroll along Lincoln Road and Ocean Drive. I'm in North Miami now, but I used to live where the blue arrow is indicating in this photo. That's right next to where you will be staying. Back then, it was a giant rental complex called Forte Towers. The south building where I used to live became condos, and is now called the Mirador. If I could have held out long enough, I could have bought my apartment for a discounted price and it now has a skyline view to die for. The center building of Forte Towers became the Mondrian. I'm not sure what the north building is now.


----------



## Ste (Sep 11, 2002)

Quantum... Thanks for the pic and info... It looks amazing. I cannot wait to visit and get some much needed sun!

I'm planning on visiting Orlando first. Is it easy to get to Miami from Orlando without hiring a car? 

Also.. what can I aexpect from the weather in October? Will I be able to hit the beach?


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Ste said:


> Quantum... Thanks for the pic and info... It looks amazing. I cannot wait to visit and get some much needed sun!
> 
> I'm planning on visiting Orlando first. Is it easy to get to Miami from Orlando without hiring a car?


The best way to get from Orlando to Miami I'm sorry to say is by car. There really isn't an easy way to do it. 



Ste said:


> Also.. what can I aexpect from the weather in October? Will I be able to hit the beach?


October is a good month to visit. Hurricane season is almost over and the cold fronts haven't started coming down from the north.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## MattNYalways (Jun 17, 2013)

Miami was my stomping ground during the summers when i was in college. It's a terrific place and the pics here are fantastic. :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

MattNYalways said:


> Miami was my stomping ground during the summers when i was in college. It's a terrific place and the pics here are fantastic. :cheers:


Thanks! Give us another six years!


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ This Is It !!:carrot:epper::cucumber::apple:

That's The Top Roof 1/2 , Half On This Week !! QuantumX, Our SSC Friendly Family Miami Moderator and Friend:banana:, 
Steve, The Topping Off Tree and Flag Ceremony Is This Weekend, Weather Permitting !!hno:

Great Pictures:cheer::applause: , The Last Ones in Your Great Last Post Photo Album, Shows It All !!
The " T "Tops Of the Steel Rods There are Bent , That's The Roof Top !! Half Is Already Completed In Those Great Pictures !!!

:dance::dance:


Let's Go Cranes !!:banana: and Yes !! 2020, You Won't reckgonized The City Of Miami !!
170 Projects to be built , Approved , Under construction and completed By Then !!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Miami; well done


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Miami; well done


Thanks, Christos!


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And these updates are very nice too; welcome and thanks :cheers:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

QuantumX said:


>


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Happy 6,000 " Likes " You Deserved Every Like For Every Picture I've Seen !! Great Work !!:cheers:

:dance::dance:

Great Pictures And Fantastic Thread QuantumX , Our SSC Friendly Family #1 Miami Moderator and Friend,:banana: !!:cheers:

Steve, Your The Best Flying High Over Miami Photographer In A Seaplane, Keep Up The Great Work At Your ER and I Hope Soon You Can Retire And Fly More Over Miami And Be Safe Up There Steve, We Need You !!:cheers:

And Steve:applause: !!
Let's Go Cranes !!:banana::applause:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, it's mine! ^^:cheers::banana: I just bought it Friday. Above, I'm being valet parked at the* Rusty Pelican*. It is from there that most of the above pictures in the previous post were taken. All were from there except for the first one in the previous post. That is from where the seaplane takes off.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Miami :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates from Miami :cheers:


Thanks, Christos! Here are a few more!


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Miami; well done :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice updates from Miami


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks, Christos! Here are more!

DSC_0347 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0327 by QuantumX, on Flickr

CSC_0323 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0322 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0337 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0350 by QuantumX, on Flickr

CSC_0345 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That U/C tower will be hotel or offices? Looks very nice btw...


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ That U/C tower will be hotel or offices? Looks very nice btw...


That component is the hotel. In this photo below, they are already working on connecting the rest of the complex with the planned supertall, which will be on the right. The supertall, if the FAA will let us have one, will be mixed-used, offices, hotel, residences. People will be able to get off of the Metromover and walk over to the supertall tower. It is closed for construction right now. 

DSC_0350 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

CSC_0386 by QuantumX, on Flickr

CSC_0378 by QuantumX, on Flickr

CSC_0384 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0360 by QuantumX, on Flickr

CSC_0363 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0373 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

DSC_0440 by QuantumX, on Flickr

CSC_0416 by QuantumX, on Flickr

CSC_0433 by QuantumX, on Flickr

CSC_0418 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0413 by QuantumX, on Flickr

CSC_0401 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

diddyD said:


> Nice pics.


Thanks!


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

DSC_0522 by QuantumX, on Flickr

CSC_0532 by QuantumX, on Flickr

CSC_0534 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0528 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0530 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Science museum and art museum





DSC_0649 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0651 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0701 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0703 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0705 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

The East Hotel all topped out.

DSC_0595 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0581 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0612 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0611 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0607 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Brickell heights under construction along with SLS Lux Brickell upper right. 

DSC_0695 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0690 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0691 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0689 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0694 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

The Rise condominium at Brickell CityCentre coming to completion.

DSC_0665 by QuantumX, on Flickr

CSC_0667 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0678 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0668 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

I love this shot with all the cranes!

DSC_0686 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Miami :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Miami :cheers:


Thanks, Christos! These are from today.

CSC_0731 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0713 by QuantumX, on Flickr

CSC_0735 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome Quantum; these are very nice as well :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

DSC_0746 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0758 by QuantumX, on Flickr

DSC_0755 by QuantumX, on Flickr

CSC_0760 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

Stunning City!


----------

